# comtrend ct-5071t connected to a linksys router



## dubhlg (Jan 24, 2010)

Surewest updated my dsl modem to a comtrend ct-5071t. it seems to be working fine as you can see I am on the internet, when I connect directly to the pc. My linksys befsx41 4-port router is no longer working. When I plug the modem into the router It does not light the led for internet connection. when I plug the modem directly into my pc it works fine. Two other devices we connected to the linksys and are nto working.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You may try a POWER CYCYLE and see if this works, if not we can try a RESET:

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## dubhlg (Jan 24, 2010)

Did not work. Now the internet led light on the router does not light. Is router toast?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try a RESET, if reset didn't work then you have a bad router, but let's not assume that yet:

Hold the reset button down of your Lynksis Router for 15 to 20 seconds while power is on. Turn off all Devices including computer, modem and router and follow the Power Cycle guide again.


----------



## dchavoc (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm guessing that it's checking the MAC address of the device connected to it...so use the clone mac address function in the router and set it to the same as your pc. *

THEN try plugging in the router to the modem and your pc into the router.

*basically your router is lying to the modem and saying it has the same mac address as your pc does. 
MAC addres is Media Access Controller...has nothing to do with any APPLE product, etc...

All network cards, for PC's, Apples, Unix servers, etc all have a unique mac address for their network cards, etc...
/wiki


----------

